# Don't Ask Me No Questions - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

if you like this tune i hope this will help...thanks for checking it out!


[video=youtube;PDr46a7HVvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDr46a7HVvo[/video]


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks taking time to do this Dale. Great music.


----------

